# HRT and IBS



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi AllLast December I had an ovarian tumour removed, along with my left ovary. The biopsy of the tumour has shown that it had some pre-cancerous cells in it of a low malignancy potential. So that left me with the options of just keeping an eye on things or having a complete hysterectomy to prevent potential spread. I have chosen to have a hysterectomy, probably at the end of this year - I figured that was best for my own peace of mind what with having IBS aswell








What I wanted to know is if anyone on HRT has found that it has affected their IBS, and are any of the treatments better than others. I am 32 so am going to be on HRT for quite a few years and I want to get it rightBelinda x


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I went on HRT a month ago and my IBS is better than it has been in years. I don't know why but I go everyday and have cut way back on all my supplements I take for C. Now, I've read where other women have had the opposite effect. I'm taking Estratest HS (half strenth)which is an estrogen and testosterone combination, Prometrium (natural progesterone) 100mg at night, Estrace cream (vaginal estrogen cream) 3X week. I feel better and my bowel function seems almost normal. I do still take 600 mg of magnesium citrate (cut back from 800-1000mg), a stool softener, 2 citrucel tablets and 2 Experience capsules at night and drink lots of water. I am wondering if my low estrogen levels have gradually made my IBS-C worse through the last 5 years. It is hard to know what to do in regards to HRT. Nobody can guarantee us that what we're putting in our bodies is not going to cause big problems down the road. But personally I feel so much better that I felt it was worth it. You might want to go this website www.earlymenopause.com -they have wonderful information about all kinds of HRT and menopause, including menopause that is surgically induced by a hysterectomy. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## belinda (Oct 18, 2001)

Hi TissThank you for your reply and pointing out the early menopause site. The site is great, and theres certainly plenty of info there to keep me quiet for a while. It is interesting that you have felt better on HRT. I hope it is the same for me. My IBS is pain predominant IBS-C, and it has been behaving itself over the last few months and I would hate for it to raise its ugly head again because of this.Thanks againBelinda x


----------



## Tattoo (May 12, 2001)

Hi, Belinda. I'm IBS-D, which may be different from you. After resisting for years, I finally went on HRT last year. Although IBS is still a problem, I no longer have hot flashes, which tended to be associated with cramps and urgent D for me. I use an estrogen patch, .05mg. Just a data point, make of it what you will...


----------

